# Lake Jindabyne Sunday 1/4 5.30am Waste Point



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi all,

Am heading down the Thredbo (Mrs has a lodge there) with the fam this weekend. Plan is to leave Sydney early Friday morning, stop for breakfast in the nations capital, then get to Thredbo mid morning. Heading home on monday arvo.

Anyone interested in fishing Lake Jindy on either Sat or Sun morning? Idea is to launch from either the town ramp or at the caravan park, but open to sugestions.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Kim,

Thanks for the tip, I'd forgotten about the ski boats around the caravan park.

Sorry don't fly fish. Not co-ordinated enough :lol:

I've only fished the lake from the banks and once in a tinny. So I'm a long way from being an expert. I'll look up those other possible launch spots you mention.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWa2EMbYAAEzfgAASQYf/8pkgnoA//9+wMAEU1mIp6JtJpPKaeRNMmQG1NNBoDJoRPVM0EammT0g0aaANAAyaCJ6TKNTZTJ6gGhoAZAAAEIZGEoh3cOWnj8Sdiorbzs2saGgW/Atyrl3tecb1LV4kwzgw4IJWMcKo9zX2PXEOBn1WnUJFYFqnFRXqeuncEp3LMhp3mTLoVMjlaRGSmDqIQuqxolyRVp73eRguC8TetbjwM1bNCRSNcURS31HNZLByE2xxl8Rw9fnQroNnNQSi0C4pv2r2BHMw7byWc0s5Y0mRAIAID+rL7OWUkQZQnaapkg0POqia5xlVGjeEx5EorfhTSJZCWy8FVQTHgq4TytXlrVQWM9hQiOTBiEFQWQmgTFlEZXZnGqcB0QGJrm3vSdMn56zEyAYqPfOVInla28EkNdpAxJbpayj+LuSKcKEhWwhjbA==


----------



## Grogfather (Jan 8, 2007)

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m envious Clarkos, there are some great spots on the Western side with excellent access. Caught2 is on the money also. Please take some pics and post so I can dream a little.
Gaz.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the great tips guys, and to Kim to the AA report. Just had a good look at the AA site, and read over a few of the older reports.

Will drag my Jindy map out tonight and make up a bit of a plan. At this stage I think Sunday morning is looking the best weather wise. I'll probably stick pretty close to the edges, and look around for either timber or weed beds in the bays.

Then if I find a spot that produces I'll probably head back in the arvo with the girls for a land based bait fish.

I'll post up an itinery tomorrow in case anyone wants to join in at the last minute.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Steve, I can't make a Sunday morning fish but I'm a slim chance for a land-based bait fish at Jindy on my way back from the coast on Sunday arvo (depends if my driving buddy wants to stop off for a few hours or not) - I'll keep an eye on your plans :wink:


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Righto, plan is to launch up at the ramp at Waste Point around 5.30-6ish Sunday morning. Then paddle around, maybe up to the boom for alook, but mainly staying around Creel bay etc. Off the water by 10ish.

Haven't been up that far before, so should be interesting.

Sunday arvo still waying up options, and will probably depend on wind directions, but we'll probably end up at either Hatchery, Curiosity or Stinky bay (Haven).

Jason, I'll pm my number, so if you're stopping, give me a call.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

